# New Metrolink Service to the Del Mar Races



## hmy1 (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess weekend demand for getting to the Del Mar races justifies a Metrolink train running from LAUS all the way to Solana Beach, traditionally Coaster territory, even though there is a Pacific Surfliner within one hour in both directions. Pluses: Cheaper fare, stops at stations not serviced by the Surfliner. Minuses: Commuter train seating, no cafe car, alcohol consumption not allowed on Metrolink trains, if that matters to you.

Metrolink :: Del Mar Train



> Metrolink will offer round-trip train service to the Del Mar race track Saturdays and Sundays between July 23 and Sept. 4 for only $28. Below is the schedule and station stops.
> 
> To purchase the Del Mar Train ticket, select "Special Ticket Options" and then select "Del Mar/Solana Beach Ticket" from any Metrolink Ticket Vending Machine on the Orange County and San Bernardino lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spokker (Jul 22, 2011)

It's a good deal. Summer fares on Amtrak are atrocious. Their off-peak fares are just right.


----------



## robert koffroth (Jul 27, 2011)

How long is the travel time from the Oceanside station to drop-off at the Del mar track?


----------



## Mark W. (Jul 27, 2011)

robert koffroth said:


> How long is the travel time from the Oceanside station to drop-off at the Del mar track?


It is 17 minutes from Oceanside to Solana Beach. The Metrolink train is a much better deal and you don't have the roudy crowds. It is a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## hmy1 (Aug 2, 2011)

From Oceanside to Solana Beach, you also have the Coaster, making all stops in North County. Fare is the same as the special Metrolink train.


----------



## Train2104 (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder if regular tickets are accepted for Oceanside-LA travel on the special train?


----------



## Spokker (Aug 3, 2011)

Train2104 said:


> I wonder if regular tickets are accepted for Oceanside-LA travel on the special train?


No they are not.


----------



## George Simpson (May 14, 2013)

Is there Train service from San Bernardino Ca to Del mar on Metro link?


----------

